# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Lost or Stolen: Stolen Martin Clay Hess Custom Edition

## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #72071 posted 12/25/2013 - Stolen between December 6 and December 24 from Greenville, South Caronina. A D-18 Clay Hess Custom Edition by Martin.  It's basically a D-18GE with tortoise-shell binding.  This is number 3 of 25. 1-10 had the standard D neck instead of the V. They t ...

See full ad desciption...

----------


## madsknude

A sunburst clay hess #3 is listed for sale in Denmark.

https://www.dba.dk/western-martin-ma...id-1038225183/

I came across this post because I was interested in the guitar and googled the model.

----------

gtani7

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Text of the original ad below. We have a phone number and email for the owner and just contacted him via that address. We'll let you know what we hear. There was no image to go with the ad in backups.

Good job, madsknude! If you could assist in translating the text for the ad on that page it'd be appreciated. I never trust Google Translation 100%. Thank you.

-------------

*Stolen Martin Clay Hess Custom Edition*

Stolen between December 6 and December 24 from Greenville, South Carolina.

A D-18 Clay Hess Custom Edition by Martin.  It's basically a D-18GE with tortoise-shell binding.  This is number 3 of 25. 1-10 had the standard D neck instead of the V.

They took the case as well and the handle is broken.

Please let me know if you come across this guitar or anybody trying to sell it.

Thanks.

----------

gtani7

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

I heard back from the person that placed the ad and he said he was able to recover the guitar from a pawn shop not long after placing that ad back in 2013 so this guitar in Denmark is not the same one the was stolen.

----------


## CES

Glad to hear the 6 string was recovered. Pretty cool the way ya'll jumped all over this!!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

For anyone that might want to know how much that guitar would cost, it converts to $3038.52 USD at today's rate of exchange. I'm pretty sure the tax would impact the price as well.

----------

